# Spotted



## vwboyatl (Feb 13, 2006)

I was taking a roadtrip from Atlanta to Miami last week and spotted a truck full of new Q7s heading north on I-75 just north of Macon Georgia, just thought I'd share my sighting with you. They seemed a lot smaller than I imagined but it could have been because they were so distant or my depth perception....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Spotted (vwboyatl)*

That was probably the diesel models they had down there for Sebring.


----------

